# Introduzione di digrammi e trigrammi nella lingua italiana



## bo-marco

In italiano sono presenti digrammi e trigrammi per esprimere fonemi privi di grafemi propri:

CE CI GE GI CH GH GL GN SC SCI GLI

Qualcuno sa dirmi quando essi sono stati introdotti nella lingua italiana e i motivi che hanno portato a tali particolari scelte?

Ad esempio, perché si è scelto di usare il digramma GN per esprimere la N palatale-nasale?
Il castigliano usa _ñ, il catalano NY, il portoghese NH. Perché noi abbiamo deciso di adottare GN?

Perché poi non si è deciso di differenziare graficamente la S sonora da quella sorda?
_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao bo-marco, le due cose che sono riuscito a trovare sul Wiki sono che due delle forse di cui hai chiesto sono suoni nuovi, non rappresentato nell'alfabeto latino, e solitamente quando dei suoni nuovi "vengono alla luce" cosi' per dire risulta una combinazione delle altre lettere per rappresentare i cosidetti suoni.

"GLI" e "GN" sono un'esempio.. wiki dice che vennero usate durante il Rinascimento, e che "gli" era basato sulla grafia di "GN", penso che si tratti del fatto che sono due suoni palatali... ma di questo non sono tanto sicuro..

Delle altre grafie non so molto, ma per "ci/ce", hanno subito un processo di palatalizzazione (e in seguito diventarono affricati) ma la grafia non e' cambiata. Allora, quello che sto provando a dire e' che "ci/ce" non sono digrammi, ma una consonante come "c" ([k]) e' una vocale posteriore, e se dopo viene una vocale anteriore rende il suono un affricato (e' spostato piu' anteriore) allora si puo' dire che l'effetto di una posizione poteriore e un'altra anteriore, in combinazione rende un suono diverso, ma non e' un digramma (nel senso reale) usato per rappresentare _*un*_ suono, ma una combinazione specifica di *due* suoni diversi...

Non sono esperto ma ho visto che nessun'altro ti ha dato una risposta e pensavo che meglio un tentativo in brutto italiano che niente


----------



## berndf

Alxmrphi said:


> "GLI" e "GN" sono un'esempio.. wiki dice che vennero usate durante il Rinascimento, e che "gli" era basato sulla grafia di "GN", penso che si tratti del fatto che sono due suoni palatali... ma di questo non sono tanto sicuro..


The digraph "GN" is a bit special. It existed already in classical Latin and was pronounced [ŋn] which later changed to [ɲ] in Romance langauges. It is not an Italian innovation but a sound shift. Example:
Latin: _agnellus_ [aŋ'nɛl.lʊs]
Italian: _agnello_ [a'ɲɲɛl.lo]
French: _agneau_ [a'ɲo]


----------



## Outsider

Exactly. The modern pronunciation of _CE CI GE GI SC SCI_ is also the result of sound shifts, rather than an orthographic innovation.

And perhaps the digraph _CH_ can be seen in the same light. Although nowadays it is used in many instances where it wasn't there in Latin, I suppose the first instances of _CH_ for the sound [k] appeared in Latin hellenisms, where the _CH_ stood for a Greek chi (X), which soon became unaspirated in popular speech. Later, this spelling was extended to other words.

_GL(I)_ and _GH_ were evidently created by analogy with _GN(I)_ and _CH_.



> Perché poi non si è deciso di differenziare graficamente la S sonora da quella sorda?


Because this distinction is not phonemic in Italian. There are no homonyms distinguished solely by whether the _S_ is voiced or unvoiced. In Italian, [s] and [z] are treated as alternate realizations of the same sound (phoneme). (In some other dialects of Italy /z/ is an independent phoneme. They write it as _X_.)

I apologize for replying in English. My Italian is only rudimentary.


----------



## franz rod

> Because this distinction is not phonemic in Italian. There are no homonyms distinguished solely by whether the _S_ is voiced or unvoiced.


Non è proprio corretto.  Basti pensare a "chiese".    Quando il termine viene usato come plurale di chiesa, la "s" è sonora;  se viene adoperato come verbo (III persona singolare, passato remoto), la "s" sarà invece sorda.


----------



## Outsider

I stand corrected... but it seems the minimal pairs are quite few and can easily be distinguished from the context since they have different syntactic functions (in your example noun vs. verb).


----------



## franz rod

> I stand corrected... but it seems the minimal pairs are quite few and can easily be distinguished from the context since they have different syntactic functions (in your example noun vs. verb)



Sbaglio o hai scritto che non esistono omonimi? Mi sembra di sì, ma io te ne ho presentato uno. Il fatto che siano pochi o facili da distinguere non cambia di molto il discorso.


----------



## bo-marco

A fronte di una (apparente) maggiore facilità nella scrittura, l'utilizzo del solo grafema S, peraltro usatissimo, per indicare i due fonemi S e Z (es. "brindiSi", "fuSo" e "chieSe") ha fatto sì che buona parte degli italiani (me compreso) sbagli a volte la pronuncia della S intervocalica.
Lo stesso fenomeno si verifica anche per O/E anche se qui si può usare l'accento acuto/grave per risolvere la questione. In pratica però tale indicazione è presente solo nei dizionari ed è per questo che ognuno pronuncia O/E come mamma gli ha insegnato (ovvero con l'accento del posto).
Questa mi sembra una pecca non da poco per una lingua!

Per quanto riguarda il digramma GN, prendo atto che si sia voluta assicurare una certa continuità con il latino.
Avevo notato che lo stesso digramma è utilizzato anche in francese (montagne/montagna) però constato che castigliano, catalano e portoghese hanno operato scelte diverse pur essendo lingue neolatine.
Quindi rimane la mia curiosità di fondo: chi ha deciso la strada da intraprendere?

Noto tuttavia che l'utilizzo di due grafemi distinti per rappresentare un fonema privo di simbolo nell'alfabeto latino sia potenzialmente fonte di problemi.

L'accostamento delle consonanti G+N per rappresentare il fonema [ɲ] non crea problema in italiano perché non esistono parole che contengano tali fonemi da pronunciarsi in successione.

Però questa cosa non vale per G+L+I che intende esprimere la *laterale palatale* [ʎ]. Esistono parole, come GLIcemia e neGLIgenza, dove occorre pronunciare G+L+I e non [ʎ].

Lo stesso discorso vale anche per la fricativa postalveolare sorda. In italiano, non esistono le successioni di fonemi  ['sʧɛ] e ['sʧi] quindi il gruppo SCE/SCI può essere usato senza ambiguità per rappresentare il fonema [ʃ].
Peccato però che in italiano sia possibile formare dei verbi attraverso il costrutto:
S+verbo+ARE
(ad esempio, scarrozzare, spernacchiare, smacchiare, etc...).
In questo modo si ottengono i verbi SCERVELLARE (da cervello), SCENTRARE (da centro), SCIABATTARE (da ciabatta).
Come dovremmo pronunciare questi verbi?
Con iniziale  ['sʧɛ] e ['sʧi], mantenendo coerenza con il sostantivo che il ha generati, oppure con [ʃi] / [ʃɛ] / [ʃe], mantenendo coerenza con l'arbitrarietà del digramma scelto dall'italiano?


----------



## berndf

bo-marco said:


> Per quanto riguarda il digramma GN, prendo atto che si sia voluta assicurare una certa continuità con il latino.
> Avevo notato che lo stesso digramma è utilizzato anche in francese (montagne/montagna) però constato che castigliano, catalano e portoghese hanno operato scelte diverse pur essendo lingue neolatine.
> Quindi rimane la mia curiosità di fondo: chi ha deciso la strada da intraprendere?


I don't think that there was any conscious decision taken in Italian and French to keep the "gn". As [ŋn] systematically changed to [ɲ] there was no need to do anything. Things are a bit different in Spanish: because [nn] also became [ɲ], the digraphs "nn" and "gn" became homophone and both were replaced by "ñ".


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Sbaglio o hai scritto che non esistono omonimi? Mi sembra di sì, ma io  te ne ho presentato uno. Il fatto che siano pochi o facili da  distinguere non cambia di molto il discorso.


Sì, hai fatto bene a dirlo! Se si può contrastare due parole con la sonorizzazione di un suono, esistono fonemi, anche se non c'è un alto_ functional load_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

berndf said:


> I don't think that there was any conscious decision taken in Italian and French to keep the "gn". As [ŋn] systematically changed to [ɲ] there was no need to do anything. Things are a bit different in Spanish: because [nn] also became [ɲ], the digraphs "nn" and "gn" became homophone and both were replaced by "ñ".



It has to be said that in Spanish there are some cases where "gn" has been kept or introduced anew in word like benigno and (fide-)digno, where two phonemes haven't merged into one.


----------



## effeundici

franz rod said:


> Non è proprio corretto. Basti pensare a "chiese". Quando il termine viene usato come plurale di chiesa, la "s" è sonora; se viene adoperato come verbo (III persona singolare, passato remoto), la "s" sarà invece sorda.


 

Mmmmh, allora sbaglio io; avrei giurato e spergiurato che era sonora in entrambi i casi.

Io, senza ombra di dubbio, la pronuncio sonora in entrambi i casi.

Comunque su questo argomento ricordo un thread in cui illustri interventi sostenevano l'assenza totale in italiano di casi in cui la pronuncia differente è significativa.

Vediamo se lo ritrovo.

Edit: eccolo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=986271&highlight=sorda

Facciadipietra sostiene che nemmeno in toscana *chiese* riesce ad essere una coppia minima perché la pronuncia è oscillante e io ne sono una prova vivente.


----------



## franz rod

> Facciadipietra sostiene che nemmeno in toscana *chiese* riesce ad essere una coppia minima perché la pronuncia è oscillante e io ne sono una prova vivente.



L'italiano, anche se è derivato dalla parlata toscana e più precisamente dalla variante fiorentina, ha comunque assunto caratteri propri che non possono essere supportati o confutati semplicemente analizzando i dialetti toscani.
La terza persona singolare del passato remoto dovrebbe essere pronunciata con la "s" sorda; che questo non venga quasi mai rispettato è anche vero.
Queste varianti regionali dopotutto non sono limitate alla sola "s" ma anche alla "z"; dalle mie parti (nord-est), c'è una tanto netta quanto erronea prevalenza del suono sonoro.  La cosa che mi fa invece decisamente innoridire è la pronuncia sbagliata e confusionaria non solo di mozzo (parola erroneamente pronunciata sempre con la "z" sorda sia che indichi il marinaio, sia che ci si voglia riferire alla parte della ruota), ma anche di razza, pure da parte di giornalisti.

Come veniva fatto notare in altre discussioni, ci sono altre parole il cui siginficato viene differenziato dalla pronuncia della "s", come è il caso di "casone" (un grande caso o tante grandi case)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao franz, perché la [s] dovrebbe essere pronunciato in modo sorda?
Avrei pensato che il fatto che compare tra due vocali sia la ragione che è pronunciata come sonora, ma sono interessato alla storia e non ho letto molto delle regole allora te lo chiedo ora


----------



## franz rod

> Ciao franz, perché la [s] dovrebbe essere pronunciato in modo sorda?
> Avrei pensato che il fatto che compare tra due vocali sia la ragione che è pronunciata come sonora , ma sono interessato alla storia e non ho letto molto delle regole allora te lo chiedo ora


Non è detto che una "s" tra vocali debba essere sempre pronunciata in maniera sorda (anche quando non è geminata), pensiamo difatti a casa, resa, cosa ed a tante altre parole.  Dopotutto la "s" originariamente nel latino era sempre sorda e solo col tempo e con differenze regionali si è "sonorizzata" (processo forse aiutato dal sostrato? boh). Ed è forse proprio per questo, cioè che nel latino era presente un unica lettera, che anche in italiano ci ritroviamo sempre con quest'unica lettera.  L'uso di due grafemi differenti (pensiamo al veneto dove viene usata la "x" per indicare la "s" sonora; anche qui però ci sono alcune differenze: alcuni la usano solo ad inizio di parola, altri in qualsiasi posizione) potrebbe effettivamente rendere la lettura più agevole;    come sempre però la grafia etimologica ha la sua importanza (pensiamo al francese o all'inglese anche dopo il "great vowel shift").


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie franz, tante informazioni


----------



## franz rod

Prego. Azz mi sono accorto di un piccolo errore grammaticale


----------

